
When home Internet service costs $5,000–or even $15,000 - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/01/when-home-internet-service-costs-5000-or-even-15000/
======
pentae
Anecdotally, I live in Thailand and just paid $150 USD to have a contractor
wire fibre from the street, into my building and up to the 6th floor to a
communications closet, and then to my room. Best $150 i've spent!

